# Yee Haw!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blo...ed-to-grow-up-to-become-an-aquascaping-cowboy


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hilarious thanks Phil


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

ADA sure is proud of their products. It's $65 and doesn't come with a single tool.

I'll stick with my rolled up rag.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

real men wear 2. you could buy a killer pouch at hd that would be stronger, better and more useful


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

[joke] But it doesn't say ADA on the side, so it must be infierior knock-off garbage. [/joke]


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw the youtube video, I wanted one instantly!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In an imaginary land far, far away, where strange fetishes appear to be somewhat of a norm (because everything that oozes from the internet is true) that aquascaping tool holster certainly has already been added to the paraphenalia.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL! Problem with that is it won't even hold the longer tools like the 24" scissors and tweezers...looks too small.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

niko said:


> In an imaginary land far, far away, where strange fetishes appear to be somewhat of a norm (because everything that oozes from the internet is true) that aquascaping tool holster certainly has already been added to the paraphenalia.


Japan isn't imaginary, but is far, far away and strange fetishes are certainly the norm in certain parts of the country. Wish you could have visited Akihabara and Shibuya districts of Tokyo with me Niko. :whip:


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

But it does not come with the laser pointer and minions to place the plants and hardscape that Amano incorporates in all his layout videos.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There should be a disclaimer: "Slaves not included."


----------

